# projection tv problems



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 21, 2005)

We recently got a new projection tv(hdtv) hitachi. We had an old hitachi that lasted 15 years so there pretty good quality. Now Ive noticed that the image is grainy and also that a shadow follows people on screen. Most I would think would not pay attention to these details but since movies are a hobby of mine I pay attention to picture quality. Now this occurs when I watch dvd's I use my playstation 2 which has been great-on the older tv the image seemed almost perfect. Now I was watching my dvd of star trek voyager and noticed this. These dvd's are recent and not the first generation dvd's. 

So does anyone know how to fix this problem?? The HD guy is coming out tomorow but that has nothing to do with this. Should I get new cables?? Is it the dvd player?? Is there something Im missing in adjusitng the visual quality??

Blade

[Edited on 3-21-2005 by Bladestunner316]


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Mar 21, 2005)

Sounds like you may have shadow people living in your house. You better call Art Bell.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 21, 2005)

You probably could use better cables. Given the cost of the TV, I would get the best quality cables (Monster, maybe $50 for all) and see if it improves it. It should. If it doesn't you can always bring the cables back.

If I were you, I would get them BEFORE the HD guy comes out, so if it does not fix the problem, he will not be able to blame the problem on the cables.


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 21, 2005)

Also projection tv's have, for lack of a better word, a convergence maintenance routine.
It is generally an item in the menu screen and allows for converging the beams onto the pixels so that they are focused sharply instead of colors bleeding over to other pixels. Alway check all your cables that are used to connect your tv to satelite or cable. A cable that has a connector that is not soundly secured to the coaxial cable can cause graininess.
It can be a cable anywhere in the chain of components (between the vcr and the tv or dvd and the tv).


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks guys. Im waiting for the cable guy so I dont have time ot run to the sotre to get monster cables. But I will check that out. 

blade


----------

